# ball python help please thank you :)



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi there i read in my ball python book that ball python can make a weesing noise when breathing wht and how to prevent it and how long does it last and does it happen alot thanks please help


----------



## **starry11** (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi there,

There are a few things that can cause the wheezing noise. If the snake not used to being handled they can be a bit defensive and hiss which can give a noise or if they start to breath heavy as they get stressed when being handled it can sound a little wheezy too. With regular and gentle handling they will calm down.

Second if the snake is going in to shed or has just shed, a small piece of skin can partial block the nose and when they breath it makes a high pitched wheezy noise. Correct humidity will help the skin come off easily when shedding.

Thirdly and the most serious it could be a respiratory infection. This would need vetinary assistance. Wheezing is usually accompanied by an open mouth when breathing, bubbling at the mouth and /or lack of appetite. This can be prevented by keeping correct temperatures and humidity in the tank and not over handling so as to reduce stress.

Can't think of any other causes at the mo, hope it helped


----------



## Mikeyy (Sep 24, 2009)

**starry11** said:


> Hi there,
> 
> There are a few things that can cause the wheezing noise. If the snake not used to being handled they can be a bit defensive and hiss which can give a noise or if they start to breath heavy as they get stressed when being handled it can sound a little wheezy too. With regular and gentle handling they will calm down.
> 
> ...


the mojority of ball python weezing is one of these (shed, hissing, or blocked nostils)

however sadly, ri isnt a uncommon as we all hope, so it is something to look out for, so if wheezing is content and its not is shed, or has a blocked notril, always best to have them checked out


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

another sign of ri is bubbles from the mouth id suggest goin vets if u think it fits the discriptions 
better safe than sorry

mike


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi*

does it sound horrible as i will have them in my bedroom and want t be woken up if u no wht i mean


----------



## Mikeyy (Sep 24, 2009)

benm767 said:


> does it sound horrible as i will have them in my bedroom and want t be woken up if u no wht i mean


If your snake has ri, lack of sleep won't matter!

Would you complain if a baby woke you up cause it couldt breath right?


----------



## **starry11** (Apr 3, 2009)

seriously? with that attitude i wouldn't bother getting any pet. I almost hope your trolling.


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi*

hi own german shepherd so keep it out


----------



## Mikeyy (Sep 24, 2009)

benm767 said:


> hi own german shepherd so keep it out


And would you complain if it kept you up cause it couldn't breath?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

benm767 said:


> does it sound horrible as i will have them in my bedroom and want t be woken up if u no wht i mean


If you have a snake in your bedroom and it keeps you awake wheezing I hope the very next day you're taking it to the vet to be treated for respiratory infection.

We did have a batch of young royals in our bedroom, and although they thumped about a bit as they redecorated their tubs, they definitely didn't keep us awake at night *wheezing*.


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi*

i dont have a snake yet


----------



## Mikeyy (Sep 24, 2009)

benm767 said:


> i dont have a snake yet


Thank god.


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

Unless you've got the enclosure next to your bed with it open, which I hope you wouldn't do, then you are very unlikely to hear it or it distrub your sleep. How loud did you think it would be?


----------

